# Help Me To Delete QKSRV.NET



## Mr.Groovy (Jul 13, 2004)

I've got an issue again...
Last time, a person helped me to delete the annoying search page, "Freeesearch".
Now, this time, I get an annoying search page, QKSRV.net thing.
I ran S&D Spybot and looked, but no luck...

Can anybody help me?
This one is pretty annoying...
because it comes up w/ other windows such as "Blank", etc.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 13, 2004)

Is it the most recent version of SpyBot? I did a test run and aquired QKSRV and then with a spin of SpyBot it was cleaned out.


----------



## Fure6 (Jul 14, 2004)

We don't even know if he knows what spybot is... http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,22262,00.asp 

That link is from a computer magizine i read; i couldn't find the actual website.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 14, 2004)

Supposed official website: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html



> do you know what spybot is?


He said he ran Spybot


----------



## Fure6 (Jul 14, 2004)

you're a hawk just circling over this website...aren't you? man.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 14, 2004)

Something like that. I see all.
It also helps that I barely sleep.... 'sides why sleep when you can help people? 
It's a pleasure to help people who actually want your help hehehe ... that sounds odd but it's quite true.

I volunteer as a tutor so that i can get some reputation when i apply to be a TA in a year or two.... its' no fun because the damn kids (hehe they are 18-23) arent really interested in learning. One of my part time jobs, tutoring, i enjoy immensely because the people i tutor genuinely want to learn and they push themselves to succeed.


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for helping you guys!!
I will try what you guys said, after my mouse gets fine... (it ran out of batteries, you know).

And, I know what S&D Spybot is, and I use it, correctly...
(i use japanese version, you know)
And, it's updated.


----------

